# wifi issues with CM10/AOKP after Sep the 11th



## andrejjorje (Jun 27, 2012)

Mods please this post if it does not belong here.
Phone: Verizon GS3

Basically this is a WiFi issue with all CM10/AOKP fresh installed after Sep the 11th.
I said Sep the 11th because that is the best refference I can find.
If I flash any CM10?AOKP based ROM released after that date I lose wifi on 1st reboot after initial setup. To get the wifi working I have to toggle on the wifi manually, or toggle off and then on or reboot. I could not find a pattern. At the end the problem is that the wifi does not start on boot by itself. Let me be very clear here. Fresh flash.
Now here is the strange thing. I have several nands for Paranoid, CM10, SlimBean (unfortunately none for AOKP), taken pervious to that date and if I dirty flash to the last release everything works fine. No problems with the wifi.
The stock ROMs all of them work fine, fresh or dirty flashed.
I googled the internet and checked xda and other forums. I found just couple of similar situations but with no working solution .
One of them says that you have to odin back to stock, connect to wifi and then flash CM10. I did that and no go.
I tried different routers in different wireless configurations, same problem. Static ip and stuff.
Sometimes I get the wifi network "not in range" or the toggle for wifi in setting semi off or on.
If this is a wifi driver problem then:
1. can I get an old CM10/AOKP driver injected to the new releases?
2. why when I dirty flash the old driver (present in nand) does not get overwritten?
3. did you see anywhere a similar problem or it's only me.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## abendx (Jan 13, 2012)

I was having a ton of WiFi issues.... and very little was able to be dug up. An obscure post I found said to switch up the security on the router.... dropping AES for TKIP solved all my WiFi issues. Was and have been running latest FAUX and CM10.... but noticed the same issues with the stock kernel that comes with CM.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

same issues here on aokp, after reboot it says wps failed and my network not in range. very annoying. Wouldnt swithing to tkip reduce network security?


----------



## rampantandroid (Oct 15, 2012)

Any further info on this? Build 5 of AOKP is still giving me problems.


----------

